# Fotos da Minha Estação (Sensor de Temperatura/Humidade)



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 21:25)

Este tópico é criado com o objectivo dos membros colocarem pelo menos uma foto da instalação do sensor de temperatura/humidade e descreverem as condições de instalação da mesma.

Devem colocar na assinatura, o link para o vosso post aqui no tópico, com a indicação "O meu sensor TEMP/HUM"

O que deve constar em cada post obrigatoriamente:

- Foto
- Marca/Modelo do sensor
- Radiation Shield (Davis / nenhum / artesanal)
- Altura sobre o nível do solo
- Sol / sombra e em que períodos do dia.
- Local arejado (Sim/não - distância da parede mais próxima)

*Nota: Este tópico serve apenas para colocar esta informação. Qualquer comentário será removido.

Não se esquecem de colocar o link para o vosso post na assinatura*


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

- Sensor Davis VP2
- Radiation Shield Davis com aspiração
- 1,7m sobre o nível do solo
- Sol durante todo o dia
- Local Arejado


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 21:31)

Marca/Modelo do sensor: Oregon BAR388HG
Radiation Shield: Artesanal mas até é fiável 
Altura sobre o nível do solo: ~10m
Sol/Sombra a que horas do dia: Sol todo o dia, Sombra de manhã
Local Arejado/Distância à parede mais próxima: Sim e não  Cerca de 1m da parede mais próxima que é uma janela. Não apanha ar do quadrante Norte (excepto Noroeste) e Este (excepto Sudeste).


----------



## Puma (28 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Sensor Oregon THGN801
 Radiation Shield Artesanal
 1.7 m de altura em relação ao telhado ( 20 m em relação à rua ) 
 Sol durante todo o dia
 Local bastante arejado.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

Sensor Oregon THGN 801
 Radiation Shield Davis 
 Distância ao solo mais perto: 4 metros
 Altura sobre o nível da rua: +-12 m
 Altura s.n.m: 310m
 Local muito arejado
 Sol durante todo o dia


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2011 às 17:51)

-La Crosse Technology WS1600-S-MAC 
- A própria estação já trazia uma protecção, da qual me sinto satisfeito até agora, visto que já passou um verão e tudo bem.
- Está no telhado, a sensivelmente 10 metros do solo.
- Sol durante todo o dia.
- Local bastante arejado.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2011 às 21:25)

- Sensor Davis VP2
- Radiation Shield Davis com aspiração
- Cerca de 1,8m sobre o nível do solo
- Sol durante todo o dia
- Local Arejado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2011 às 15:45)

Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide











Davis Vantage Pro2
Passive Radiation Shield
Termo-higrómetro 1,50 m acima do telhado mais alto e 2,00 m acima do telhado principal
Termo-higrómetro a uma altura do solo de 17 metros
Permanentemente sob incidência solar, sem obstáculos
Local alto em relação à superfície da rua e arejado


---


Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira








Davis Vantage Pro2
Passive Radiation Shield
Termo-higrómetro 1,50 m acima do telhado 
Termo-higrómetro a uma altura do solo de 7,50 metros
Permanentemente sob incidência solar, sem obstáculos
Local alto em relação à superfície da rua e arejado


----------



## zejorge (3 Mar 2011 às 16:25)

Estação MeteoConstância 






Estaçao Oregon WMR 200

Termo-higrómetro acima do solo 1,5 mts
Permanentemente sob incidência solar
O anemómetro encontra-se a cerca de 6 mts do solo


----------



## actioman (14 Mar 2011 às 04:53)

Ora bem aqui lhes deixo a Estação de Elvas desde o passado dia 01/03/2013 :






- Sensor Davis VP2
- Radiation Shield Davis com aspiração 24h
- 25m sobre o nível da rua (1,60m em relação ao telhado)
- Sol durante todo o dia
- Local Arejado (sem paredes à volta, instalado no telhado)


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2011 às 16:10)

O meu sensor  Lacrosse aqui da Encarnação ( que eu não uso para divulgação pois prefiro a estação da meteoportela) está na seguinte posição:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-Nunca apanha radiação directa porque há predios a W-E e o meu a S, criando uma sombra permanente
- Abrigo simples protegido com uma amalgama de 7 camadas de folha de aluminio e uma base para o sensor feita de uma peça de plastico.
-O arejamento é bom, embora a proximidade á parede seja nefasta ( espaço entre a folha de aluminio e a parede de 13cm.
-O sensor está no 5º andar a uns 15m do solo


Margem de erro maxima 0.5º a 1.5º.


----------



## Estação SP (25 Abr 2011 às 12:17)

Auriol Weather Station
- Radiation Shield Artesanal, com um erro de 1ºC ou 1,5ºC.
- Altura em relaçao ao solo é de 6 metros.
- Local arejado todo o dia.
- Exposição ao sol todo o dia.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2011 às 13:45)

Davis ISS
RS da Davis, não ventilado
centro da RS a 1,5 m 
livre de qualquer sombra
local arejado, parede mais próxima a 7 m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 16:15)

A estação em funcionamento:











Já tentei por os sensores mais altos foi o máximo que consegui...


----------



## Estação SP (6 Mai 2011 às 15:50)

Aqui está a instalaçao defenitiva da estaçao meteorologica













*Auriol Weather Station*
- Radiation Shield Artesanal, com um erro de 1ºC ou 1,5ºC.
- Altura em relaçao ao solo é de 6,50 metros( está a 1,50 metros do telhado)
- Local arejado todo o dia.
- Exposição ao sol todo o dia.


----------



## ijv (23 Mai 2011 às 10:58)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
-Watson
- Radiation Shield artesanal
- 15m acima do novel da estrada  (+/- 2m em relação ao Terraço)
- Sol durante todo o dia
- Local Arejado


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2011 às 20:46)

Estação > *Oregon WMR200*
Sensor de Temperatura/Humidade Relativa > *THGN801*
Radiation Shield da Davis > *Modelo 7714, refrigeração passiva*
*Local arejado
Sol durante todo o dia*
Distância do solo: *15 metros aprox.*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 11:34)

- Davis Vantange Pro 2
- Radiation Shield Davis
- 28 metros (telhado do prédio)
- Sol todo o dia
- Local extremamente arejado sem paredes em volta


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 21:10)

http://imgur.com/a/k3XYq

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69RvhjNeO2U&feature=youtu.be

- PCE FWS-20
- RS Artesanal
- 20 metros no telhado do prédio
- Arejado
- Sol todo o dia
- Anemómetro exposto a todos os quadrantes sem obstruções.


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]

- Sensor Oregon THGN801 
- Radiation Shield : Davis 
- Altura sobre o nível do solo: 1,6 metros
- Sem obstáculos aos raios solares. 
- Local arejado -Sim. 
- Distancia à parede mais próxima : 10 metros
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA89 
Barosa - Leiria


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2011 às 18:00)

WHORTAS disse:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não está nada mal, mas o ideal era se estivesse mais no descampado, e um pouco mais na encosta da colina.
Na posição que refri haverá maior arejamento e uma influencia menor dos poços de ar frio que se formam no fundo do vale, tornando a estação mais representativa do clima de toda a area envolvente e não aos fenomenos de acumulação de ar frio que são mais frequentes no fundo do vale.

Apesar de tudo é muito bom para o forum a participação de mais um cidadão de Leiria, terra que pela posição no vale do Lis é sujeita a grandes amplitudes térmicas e a variações muito grandes do estado do tempo num curto espaço de tempo, pois partilha com toda a extremadura (principalmente a faixa Sintra-Tomar) uma posição singular, na fronteira climatica entre o Norte e o Sul do pais, e entre o Litoral e o Interior.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 09:10)

- Auriol H1326A Rev. 08/2011
- Radiation Shield improvisado c/ fita de aluminio
- 9,5 metros no total, 2 metros do telhado
- Sol todo o dia
- Local muito arejado 
- Local Coja

Obs. O catavento indica E


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2012 às 13:14)

- Estação PCE-FWS-20
- RS de fabrico.
- Altura do nivel do solo de cerca de 20metros.
- Sol o dia todo. 
- Local extremamente arejado, com célula solar a Norte e a distância é parece mais próxima é de 10 metros ou mais.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Abr 2012 às 08:44)

A minha:











-Estação PCE-FWS 20
-RS caseiro com ventilação
-Altura 8metros
-Sol o dia todo
-Sem obstaculos


----------



## Estação SP (17 Set 2012 às 00:25)

-Estação PCE-FWS 20
-RS com ventilação durante o dia.
-Altura de 1,60 metros.
-Sol o dia todo.
-Local sem obstáculos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Dez 2012 às 22:27)

- THGN800 (OREGON SCIENTIFIC WMR88)
- Nenhum RS (Coberto por "pavilhão" de jardim, para proteger da chuva)
- 1,5m sobre o solo
- Sombra todo o dia (vertente norte)
- Local o mais arejado possível - 3 metros da parede mais próxima


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2013 às 23:16)

- PCE fws 20
- Radiation Shield artesanal
- Altitude de ~9 metros acima do solo/~2 metros do telhado
- Sol todo o dia
- Local bastante arejado


----------



## meteocacem (23 Fev 2013 às 15:34)

*Foto da Estação Meteorológica em Agualva-Cacém*








http://www.meteocacem.pt


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2015 às 16:51)

Recolocando fotos (dentro do possível) da instalação das minhas estações meteorológicas Davis Vantage Pro2.

Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide

Davis Vantage Pro2 6152
Passive Radiation Shield
Termo-higrómetro 1,50 m acima do telhado mais alto e 2,00 m acima do telhado principal
Termo-higrómetro a uma altura do solo de 17 metros
Permanentemente sob incidência solar, sem obstáculos
Local alto em relação à superfície da rua e arejado

Vista desde o telhado.











Vista desde a varanda.







Esta estação tem uma excelente exposição a todos os quadrantes, mas, devido à altura a que se encontra o termo-higrómetro, as máximas e principalmente as mínimas, são suavizadas em dias de céu limpo e estabilidade atmosférica, pelo que está em estudo um segundo abrigo a uma altura inferior, noutro local do topo da casa, que, se necessário pode vir a ter o sensor com uma calibração específica para evitar sobreestimação das máximas. Mas ainda nada é garantido, pois o estudo está em curso e só se avançará com essa redução de altura se houver realmente benefício na descida das temperaturas mínimas em noites de estabilidade atmosférica na nova posição.

----------

Estação Meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira

Davis Vantage Pro2 6152
Passive Radiation Shield
Termo-higrómetro 1,50 m acima do bico do telhado mais alto
Termo-higrómetro a uma altura do solo de 7,50 metros
Permanentemente sob incidência solar, sem obstáculos
Local alto em relação à superfície da rua e arejado

Panorâmica da envolvência da estação desde a rua.











Panorâmica vertical a partir da varanda do 1º andar da casa.






Esta estação tem uma excelente exposição a todos os quadrantes, mas, devido à altura a que se encontra o termo-higrómetro, as máximas e principalmente as mínimas, são suavizadas em dias de céu limpo e estabilidade atmosférica, pelo que está em estudo um segundo abrigo a uma altura inferior, noutro local do topo da casa, que, se necessário pode vir a ter o sensor com uma calibração específica para evitar sobreestimação das máximas. Mas ainda nada é garantido, pois o estudo está em curso e só se avançará com essa redução de altura se houver realmente benefício na descida das temperaturas mínimas em noites de estabilidade atmosférica na nova posição.

----------


----------



## mjcorreia (19 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

- Oregon Scientific WMR88 - Sensor: THGn800
- Sensor UV: UVN800
- Radiation Shield: artesanal
- Altura sobre o nível do solo: 10 metros
- Altitude: 64 metros
- Local arejado: Sim
- Distância da parede mais próxima: 25 metros
- Local: S. Martinho do Bispo, Coimbra


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jul 2018 às 09:36)

E dura, e dura.... e já são 8 anos sempre a bulir...



filipe cunha disse:


> A minha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

